# Soundblaster Z: Beyerdynamic DT 770 PRO 80 oder 250 Ohm



## Metty79 (6. April 2014)

Ich habe mich (hier und in anderen Foren) jetzt durch zig Guides, FAQ usw. gelesen, trotzdem bin ich mir bei meiner Entscheidung nicht wirklich sicher.

Situation ist folgende:
Nachdem mein Medusa NX 5.1 USB Headset den Geist aufgegeben hat habe ich mir letztens das CM Storm Aluminium Pulse-R Headset gekauft, weil es grad zu dem Zeitpunkt für 29,90 € im Angebot war. Ich bin mit dem Klang auch nicht unzufrieden, nur ist der Tragekomfort für meinen Kopf als Brillenträger wohl nicht perfekt, denn er drückt schon nach kurzem tragen. Daher kam dann der Gedanke sich nach etwas anderem umzuschauen und ich hab begonnen mich einzulesen und habe gelernt, dass ein Kopfhörer plus Mikro wohl die bessere Wahl ist als ein Headset.

-Es sollte ein geschlossener Kopfhörer sein, da ich zum einen nicht von anderen Geräuschen im Raum (Fernseher) gestört werden will, als auch nicht meine Frau mit meinem Schall stören will.
-Trotz geschlossener Bauweise soll eine gute Räumlichkeit gegeben sein, damit die Ortung bei Spielen gut funktioniert.
-Tragekomfort soll auch bei großen Ohren und Brille hoch sein.
-Klang soll natürlich auch gut sein, sowohl bei Spielen (Battlefield, War Thunder, World of Tanks usw.), als auch bei Musik (Hauptsächlich Rock, Metal, Chanson/Liedermacher).
-Genutzt werden soll er hauptsächlich an meinem PC, also der dort eingebauten Soundblaster Z (Spielen und Musikhören) und gelegentlich auch mal am Denon X2000 zum Musikhören.

Aus all dem lesen hat sich für mich dann der Beyerdynamic DT 770 PRO herauskristallisiert, da er, soweit ich das aus den Informationen lesen kann, meine Ansprüche gut erfüllt.

Bleibt nur die Frage ob die 80 Ohm oder die 250 Ohm Variante. Am Denon mach ich mir da keine Sorgen, aber an der Soundkarte liest man so viele verschiedene Meinungen, dass mich die ganze Leserei eher verwirrt, als mir geholfen hat. Der Kopfhörerausgang der Soundblaster Z wird von einem 600 Ohm Maxim MAX97220 amp verstärkt (Ich weiß, der ist nicht so gut wie ein externer oder dem in der ZXR). Hat jemand Erfahrung mit 250 Ohm Kopfhörern an der Soundkarte und könnte mir sagen, ob diese ausreichend versorgt werden?

(Ach ja, ich bin nicht auf der Suche nacht dem Tipp, dass ich die Soundblaster Z entsorgen und mir ne ASUS Xonar holen soll  )


----------



## SamSoNight (6. April 2014)

Sollte locker laufen, selbst an einer Xonar DGX für 30€ laufen die 250 Ohm Versionen der Beyerdynamics ordentlich.


----------



## Pinhead (6. April 2014)

Hallo.
Benutze die DT 770 Pro im Studio zum abhören und einspielen.Zum Musik hören find ich sie persönlich nicht geeignet,grad die 250 ohm,da sie sehr 'analytisch arbeiten'.Ist rein subjektiv,reinhören sollte man auf jeden Fall vor dem Kauf.Ob 80 oder 250 ohm ist egal,beide werden ausreichend versorgt.


----------



## Metty79 (6. April 2014)

Pinhead schrieb:


> Hallo.
> Benutze die DT 770 Pro im Studio zum abhören und einspielen.Zum Musik hören find ich sie persönlich nicht geeignet,grad die 250 ohm,da sie sehr 'analytisch arbeiten'.Ist rein subjektiv,reinhören sollte man auf jeden Fall vor dem Kauf.


 
Das verwirrt mich jetzt auch wieder, da in den meisten Berichten dem DT 770 PRO eine "Badewanne" zugeschrieben wird und er eher als Hifi Kopfhörer nutzbar sei.


----------



## Kerkilabro (6. April 2014)

Alles relativ, die 250 Ohm Kopfhörer sollten mal zusammen mit der 600 Ohm Version an der Soundblaster Z probegehört werden. 
Die 80 Ohm lohnen nur wenn man sie mal als mobile Kopfhörer misbrauchen möchte, das kann man mit/ab den 250 Ohm schonmal vergessen.


----------



## Pinhead (6. April 2014)

Ja ich weiss.Benutze die DT 770 Pro schon seit Jahren.Es kommt drauf an wer testet und wie,die DT 770 Pro(80,250 ohm)sind als Studiokopfhöhrer gedacht und hervorragend geeignet.Man kann sie natürlich überall benutzen,wenn man dann den Klang mag.


----------



## ExciteLetsPlay (6. April 2014)

Dt70 ist auf gar keinen Fall analytisch. Wie gesagt ne spassige Badewannenabstimmung.


----------



## Metty79 (6. April 2014)

Kerkilabro schrieb:


> Alles relativ, die 250 Ohm Kopfhörer sollten mal zusammen mit der 600 Ohm Version an der Soundblaster Z probegehört werden.
> Die 80 Ohm lohnen nur wenn man sie mal als mobile Kopfhörer misbrauchen möchte, das kann man mit/ab den 250 Ohm schonmal vergessen.


 
Stimmt, der 600 Ohm wäre ja auch noch eine Variante. Zum Probehören müsste ich die mir dann wahrscheinlich Beide (oder alle 3) bestellen und dann den, oder die zurückschicken die ich nicht behalten will. Da muss mann nur leider erstmal mit 300-450 Euro in Vorleistung treten, aber als alternative bliebe ja nur meinen Rechner in nen Laden zu schleppen, da mir jetzt kein Laden einfällt, bei dem man eine Soundblaster Z zum Probehören findet.


----------



## blautemple (6. April 2014)

Pinhead schrieb:


> Hallo.
> Benutze die DT 770 Pro im Studio zum abhören und einspielen.Zum Musik hören find ich sie persönlich nicht geeignet,grad die 250 ohm,da sie sehr 'analytisch arbeiten'.Ist rein subjektiv,reinhören sollte man auf jeden Fall vor dem Kauf.Ob 80 oder 250 ohm ist egal,beide werden ausreichend versorgt.


 
Bitte was?!
Der DT 770 soll analytisch arbeiten


----------



## Thallassa (6. April 2014)

Metty79 schrieb:


> Aus all dem lesen hat sich für mich dann der Beyerdynamic DT 770 PRO herauskristallisiert, da er, soweit ich das aus den Informationen lesen kann, meine Ansprüche gut erfüllt.



Nicht lesen verdammt, Probehören!
Aus "nach KH lesen" entstehen genau solche Fehlkäufe wie das Speedlink Medusa oder andere Abscheulichkeiten. Da kann man sich ganz grob verzetteln.


----------



## Metty79 (17. April 2014)

Thallassa schrieb:


> Nicht lesen verdammt, Probehören!
> Aus "nach KH lesen" entstehen genau solche Fehlkäufe wie das Speedlink Medusa oder andere Abscheulichkeiten. Da kann man sich ganz grob verzetteln.


 
Das lesen sollte ja erstmal einer groben Einordnung dienen. Hatte mir den DT 770 Pro 80 Ohm zum Probehören geholt und mich direkt verliebt 

Im Moment bin ich dabei meine Musiksammlung neu zu entdecken, denn ich höre mit den Kopfhörern Details raus, von denen ich nicht wusste, dass sie da sind. Ich hab schon länger nicht mehr einfach nur Musik gehört, dass war zur Nebenbeibeschäftigung verkommen. Jetzt kann ich es kaum erwarten mich auf die Couch zu legen, die Kopfhörer in den Denon und dann nur noch genießen.

Die Abstimmung des DT 770 Pro gefällt mir sehr gut. Daher auch am Denon im "Direct" Modus und bei der Soundkarte alle "Soundverbesserungen" abgeschaltet (beides bei gutem Quellmaterial). Sein Bassniveau ist für mich genau richtig, was ja der ein oder andere bemängelt. Das einzige Problem ist nur in die Realität zurückzukehren wenn man ihn wieder absetzt 

Der Klang beim Zocken ist auch super. Die Räumlichkeit ist sehr gut, genau wie ich mir das gewünscht hab.

Kurzum... ich bin glücklich und zufrieden


----------



## ExciteLetsPlay (17. April 2014)

Mit was hast du den Verlgichen, mal einen gleichwertigen KH gehört, alle Hörer in der Preisklasse erzeugen einen WOW effekt.


----------



## studio-kiel (26. Juli 2020)

Metty79 schrieb:


> Das verwirrt mich jetzt auch wieder, da in den meisten Berichten dem DT 770 PRO eine "Badewanne" zugeschrieben wird und er eher als Hifi Kopfhörer nutzbar sei.



Die Badewanne ist der "DT990 Pro". Wer also viel mit Gesang, Sprache oder klassische Musik hört - Finger weg. Hingegen der "DT990 Edition" für alles wunderbar nutzbar ist und sehr ausgewogen klingt.


----------



## DuckDuckStop (26. Juli 2020)

Da wird er bestimmt glücklich sein, dass das nach 6 Jahren endlich jemand aufklärt.


----------



## Hubacca (26. Juli 2020)

Zumal Pro und Edition Version den gleichen Schallwandler besitzen und fast gleich klingen:
Zitat Beyer:
"Worin unterscheiden sich DT 880/990 Edition und DT 880/990 Pro technisch?
Die entsprechenden Varianten mit gleicher Impedanz klingen auch gleich. Es werden dieselben Schallwandler verwendet. Allerdings haben die Edition-Modelle einen etwas weicheren Bügel für den Musikgenuss zuhause während die Pro Hörer etwas strammer auf dem Kopf sitzen um auch bei schnelleren Bewegungen im Studioalltag dort zu bleiben."


----------



## thomrueck (26. Juli 2020)

Auch mal an die anderen denken, und nicht nur sich auf die Beyerdynamic versteifen. Die die ich benutze (Sennheiser HD599 - 50ohm) spielen durchaus in derselben Liga wie die DT 770 - 990, haben durchwegs gute Bewertungen, und klingen - subjektiv und natürlichlich nur für mich gültig - besser (für meine Musik und analytischer) als die Probegehörten DDT 770 und DT 880...


----------

